# Knife Sharpening the easy way



## bobasaurus

Looks like a great sharpening system for getting a uniform edge. I've been using a paper wheel system, which I love, but it's hard to keep consistent. I could see a jig like this being useful when filing the sides of knife blanks too.


----------



## johnLT

But, but, where is the motor!


----------



## dgage

Thanks for sharing. Interesting. I'll need to look at that in more detail.

Here is another video working on a similar product. Its a long video with lots of talking so you might want to watch a bit and then jump to the 17 min mark where he shows how sharp the knife is after he sharpens it. Now that is Scary Sharp!


----------



## DavidWhite

Thanks Dgage - That's how sharp i got mine too. I have to say the guy in the vid I posted did not give the best demo. He would have got better results if he had gone up through the grits rather than going straight for the 1500 grit stone - taking shortcuts like that never works!


----------



## timbertailor

I have been using a similar system for over a decade. It is called the Lansky Knife Sharpening System. And I agree, it is a great way to keep a blade sharp and to put an edge on a blade. Good for anyone, no matter what your hand eye coordination skills are. I can get a dull knife back to sharp with just a few passes on each side, once they have been in the Lansky system.

Great design!


----------



## dgage

Thanks for the feedback David on how sharp you were able to get your knife.

By the way, the Edge Pro Apex system ($250) uses polish tapes above 2000 grit. Might be something to think of to get the knives that much sharper. Not sure if the blanks would fit the Dodocool sharpener or not.

http://www.edgeproinc.com/Polish-Tapes-c9/

Then again, if your knives are already slicing paper the same as in the video I posted, maybe 1500 is good enough.


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx for your review. Looks like a decent product


----------



## SandraEric

My another favorite knife sharpening system for my knives.


----------

